# Samuel Barber's 1st Symphony



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Any cue for a good recording of Barber's 1st Symphony ?

Thanks


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Arkive music recommendations*

Arkive music recommends the following five recordings:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=644&name_role1=1&comp_id=14245&genre=55&bcorder=195&album_group=5

There are actually only four recordings. Two of the sets duplicate the recording of Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra. The set with Alsop conducting all of the orchestral works of Barber looks like a real good deal.

I have the Spano/Atlanta Symphony on Telarc and the Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony on Sony (This was orginally on RCA and I have that recording). Slatkin knows his Barber. I saw him conduct the symphony with National Symphony orchestra a few years ago. I can vouch for both recordings.


----------



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot ! 
__________


----------

